# Medical Laboratory Occupations



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Still looking for any people on the forum whose nominated professions are either Medical Laboratory Scientist (234611) or Medical Laboratory Technician (311213).

Please share your experiences with AIMS Assessments, exams and state sponsorships.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Where are you guys. Am I all alone here. With a modest occupation ceiling of 1260 I excepted to meet fellow medical scientist / lab techs here. This might be good news - if indeed this is a scarce occupation in terms of those intending to migrate, then there might be less competition.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

tenten said:


> Where are you guys. Am I all alone here. With a modest occupation ceiling of 1260 I excepted to meet fellow medical scientist / lab techs here. This might be good news - if indeed this is a scarce occupation in terms of those intending to migrate, then there might be less competition.


Hi
I am currently working as a Medical Laboratory Scientist in Germany.
Unfortunately, the AIMS assessment seems very difficult as I haven't done some of the classes they require (for example immunology) during my Masters, only during my PhD (full-time, paid employment - which is the only experience I have).
So I would probably have to go for Life Scientist nec and apply for State Sponsorship...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi
> I am currently working as a Medical Laboratory Scientist in Germany.
> Unfortunately, the AIMS assessment seems very difficult as I haven't done some of the classes they require (for example immunology) during my Masters, only during my PhD (full-time, paid employment - which is the only experience I have).
> So I would probably have to go for Life Scientist nec and apply for State Sponsorship...


@ JoannaAch. I am not alone after all. I agree that the AIMS assessment process is biased towards those, that have studied broad medical laboratory science as their first degree as opposed to those that have a higher level training in selected subjects of medical laboratory science. I do not know why. Fortunately, the Life Scientist occupation is there for you. Additionally, registration with AIMS is not a requirement for employment as a medical laboratory scientist (only 2000 persons are registered with AIMS in the whole of Australia). So you could still work as a MLS after moving in as Life Scientist.

Which state are you planning to settle in? I am targeting NSW.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

I am Medical Laboratory Scientist 234611 from Nigeria looking to migrate to Australia. Successfully did my AIMS professional assessment in March 2012, currently waiting for an invite from skillselect to apply for either 189/190 (have applied for WA SS)


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> I am Medical Laboratory Scientist 234611 from Nigeria looking to migrate to Australia. Successfully did my AIMS professional assessment in March 2012, currently waiting for an invite from skillselect to apply for either 189/190 (have applied for WA SS)


Good to hear from you akanawu? How many points do you have? If you 70 or more then you have good chances of 189 even before WA responds. Did you write the AIMS exam in March? How long did it take for the results to be out? How long did it take for them to issue you with a new assessment report classifying you as a medical scientist? I am writing my exam in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Good to hear from you akanawu? How many points do you have? If you 70 or more then you have good chances of 189 even before WA responds. Did you write the AIMS exam in March? How long did it take for the results to be out? How long did it take for them to issue you with a new assessment report classifying you as a medical scientist? I am writing my exam in less than 2 weeks.


My points is 60 so 190 may be my best bet now. I did the AIMS exams on 08 March 2012 @Accra, Ghana and it took roughly 8weeks before the result got to me. But the later itself was dated 24th April 2012.

I wish you the best in your exams, have confidence in yourself and the rest will be history.

Name the four basic types of tissue found in the human body???


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Good to hear from you akanawu? How many points do you have? If you 70 or more then you have good chances of 189 even before WA responds. Did you write the AIMS exam in March? How long did it take for the results to be out? How long did it take for them to issue you with a new assessment report classifying you as a medical scientist? I am writing my exam in less than 2 weeks.


My points is 60 so 190 may be my best bet now. I did the AIMS exams on 8 March 2012 @Accra, Ghana and it took roughly 8weeks before the result got to me. But the later itself was dated 24th April 2012.

I wish you the best in your exams, have confidence in yourself and the rest will be history.

Nane the four basic types of tissue found in the human body???


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks so much. My weakest area is histology because I have not had any practice after qualification. I hope the questions are simple and straight forward like the one you gave on basic tissue types. With the other disciplines I have more confidence.

NSW is also sponsoring Medical Scientists. Cost of application is $300. They respond quicker than WA, usually in 4weeks.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

You don't need much experience in the histology aspect, but you need it to answer some chemistry and haematology questions. The questions were really straight forward, hope you went through d sample question paper cos they repeated quite a number of questions especially in serology and histopathology. Don't know about your mls programme but I believe an average mls student will scale through. Cheers!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> You don't need much experience in the histology aspect, but you need it to answer some chemistry and haematology questions. The questions were really straight forward, hope you went through d sample question paper cos they repeated quite a number of questions especially in serology and histopathology. Don't know about your mls programme but I believe an average mls student will scale through. Cheers!!


Thanks mate, I'll PM you for some specifics


----------



## PATIBONG1213 (Aug 29, 2012)

hi there guys ! I am a newbie here. I had my application for SA SS as medical laboratory technician, filed last July 26, 2012. But until now I have not received any news. I am currently assessed as a Medical Laboratory Technician by AIMS. Hoping and praying that I will received a positive feedback.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Hie Patibong1213,

Welcome to the forum and thread. You could improve your chances visa chances by improving your classification from Medical laboratory Technician to medical Scientist. The AIMS professional exam gets you to do that.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

@tenten, How did your AIMS exams go?
@Patibong1213, the processing time for SS have lenghtened since the introduction of Skillselect. Am awaiting my WA sponsorship, hope to get it this week. Welcome on board!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just arriving home (30 mins back). So exhausted after a 14hr drive (1300km). Had gone to write AIMS exam. I am confident that I aced it! 8 weeks to go and the jury will be out with a verdict.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just arriving home (30 mins back). So exhausted after a 14hr drive (1300km). Had gone to write AIMS exam. I am confident that I aced it! 8 weeks to go and the jury will be out with a verdict.



Congrats in advance! What state(s) are you interested in? I am anxiously awaiting the outcome of my WA SS.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

NSW is my first option - I have family there. Then comes WA and SA in that order. 

How long will it take before you hear from WA? I can only imagine the anxiety you have. I will be facing same challenges in 8 weeks.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> NSW is my first option - I have family there. Then comes WA and SA in that order.
> 
> How long will it take before you hear from WA? I can only imagine the anxiety you have. I will be facing same challenges in 8 weeks.


The contacted me yesterday to say that my application will now be assigned to a CO. Lucky you, I dont have or know anyone there but am determined to make the move.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> The contacted me yesterday to say that my application will now be assigned to a CO. Lucky you, I dont have or know anyone there but am determined to make the move.


I must admit, I am fortunate to have a first cousin in NSW. In effect he just a close as a blood brother since we grew up in the same household and I was putting up at his place when I was in university. I do know many who have made the move without knowing anyone there and they did just fine. 

So do not stress too much you will do just fine.

All the best on WA SS application.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> The contacted me yesterday to say that my application will now be assigned to a CO. Lucky you, I dont have or know anyone there but am determined to make the move.


I must admit, I am fortunate to have a first cousin in NSW. In effect he just as close as a blood brother since we grew up in the same household and I was putting up at his place when I was in university. We also have a few of my wife's cousins in NSW. I do know many who have made the move with no friends or relatives to rely on and they did just fine. 

So do not stress too much you will do just fine.

All the best on WA SS application.


----------



## PATIBONG1213 (Aug 29, 2012)

hi there guys! still no news from my end. Any updates from u guys?


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

So far only 6Mls have been invited, the coast is still clear.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Still waiting for stage 2 assessment result from AIMS.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Still waiting for stage 2 assessment result from AIMS.


Relax my friend you will get it in due course, but I must admit the wait is not easy. Did you submit an EOI with your present MLT designation??

:clap2:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Relax my friend you will get it in due course, but I must admit the wait is not easy. Did you submit an EOI with your present MLT designation??
> 
> :clap2:


Yes I submitted EOI with MLT designation on July 1st. No the wait is not easy. I am trying to have all my documents ready for a potential invite in Dec. 8 more days till next round of invitations - a shorter waiting period for you, but I guess it feels long too.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally, I got my INVITE for 189 in the October 15 round. Will submit my application next week.

@tenten, we might hook up in Sydney afterall


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Finally, I got my INVITE for 189 in the October 15 round. Will submit my application next week.
> 
> @tenten, we might hook up in Sydney afterall


Good for you @ akanawu! I am sure you are excited and relieved. 

I do see us hooking up in Sydney for sure. In the mean time I hope to be getting tips from you on navigating the visa application process as I will be around 6 weeks behind you in the process - I am targeting 1st of Dec invitations. 

All the best!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just got my positive assessment letter from AIMS. So I will update my EOI and Nov 15th I will be expecting an invitation. I have updated my timelines in my signature.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just got my positive assessment letter from AIMS. So I will update my EOI and Nov 15th I will be expecting an invitation. I have updated my timelines in my signature.


Congrats...I told you..if u did MLS as you bachelors, you will sure pass that exam. But if u did a single discipline you will need serious work to pass. Your invite will come in due course. Cheers!!


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Fellow mates,

I am a Scientist from India. I have done B.Pharmacy and MSc in stem cell and tissue engineering. Currently have 2 years post MSc work experience in field of Clinical Research. I will be taking up IELTS in March. I have few queries to ask from all you experienced people. Firstly, If i get notified as Medical Lab. Technician, Can i apply without a State Sponsership? Coz its not on national occupation in demand list of australia. Secondly, What are the tips you people will like to share for making the whole process of applying a really fast one....i mean how to make the minimum delay on our part?

Thanx Everyone in advance.

Sunny


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Since MLT is not on SOL, you can only apply if any of the states sponsor it on their migration plan or on Skilled regional Migration. I do not have an idea of any states that are sponsoring it now - but early last yr SA was one of them. Just visit the migration sites of each of the states and find out if MLT is on any of them.

What about Pharmacy is it not on the skilled migration list?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I suggest you check the individual migration plans of the different states to see if any are sponsoring MLT (311213).

How about Pharmacy is it not on the Skilled occupation list?


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Tenten,

Thnx for ur consent. MLT is there on the state occupation list of only ACT. Problem with pharmacy is that firstly i dnt have my experience as pharmacist, secondly its assessment process is more longer and requires internship in australia.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

namesunny said:


> Hi Tenten,
> 
> Thnx for ur consent. MLT is there on the state occupation list of only ACT. Problem with pharmacy is that firstly i dnt have my experience as pharmacist, secondly its assessment process is more longer and requires internship in australia.


Check SA too


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

akanawu said:


> Check SA too


Thanx for your reply m8.....ya i checked on SA site too.....its there on its state list. So wot wud u guys guide? Which is a better state to take sponsorship from?


----------



## wastedvampire (May 13, 2013)

*Medical Scientist exam*

I am happy to have found this thread, there's so few medical scientists going to australia. I am planning to sit in my medical scientist exam this September 2013. It has been 15years since medical technology school and reviewing has been very hard..

Anyone of you here have taken the exams, Any tips or points or questions you could remember from the exam is very much appreciated.

Kaye


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

wastedvampire said:


> I am happy to have found this thread, there's so few medical scientists going to australia. I am planning to sit in my medical scientist exam this September 2013. It has been 15years since medical technology school and reviewing has been very hard..
> 
> Anyone of you here have taken the exams, Any tips or points or questions you could remember from the exam is very much appreciated.
> 
> Kaye


Hello Guys!

I am living in USA. I have a BS in biology not Medical Laboratory but I have been working as a Medical Laboratory Scientist in US for more than 3 and half years now. I am certified by American Medical Technologist, the national certifying agency here. In us they do not necessarily have to have a degree in Laboratory Science to work as MLT or MLS, just BS degree in bio, chem or biochem and some training would suffice. Do you think I would have problems getting positive assesment from Australia? 
Immigration in US is a long long shot, it will take me 6-7 more years. So, although I like it, I am very excited with a possibility to permanently move to Australia. I have 7.5 IELTS. Can you my lab fellows suggest me what would be the best way to approach in my situation. 

I thank you guys in advance.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

Hello friend, 

Congratulations! and please help me out. I have BS in biology for USA but, I am working as a Medical Laboratory Scientist for more than 3 years. With IELTS 7.5, I think I barely make 60 points. Please share some suggestions. Do you think I should apply for skill assesment?

Peter


----------



## wastedvampire (May 13, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I am living in USA. I have a BS in biology not Medical Laboratory but I have been working as a Medical Laboratory Scientist in US for more than 3 and half years now. I am certified by American Medical Technologist, the national certifying agency here. In us they do not necessarily have to have a degree in Laboratory Science to work as MLT or MLS, just BS degree in bio, chem or biochem and some training would suffice. Do you think I would have problems getting positive assesment from Australia?
> Immigration in US is a long long shot, it will take me 6-7 more years. So, although I like it, I am very excited with a possibility to permanently move to Australia. I have 7.5 IELTS. Can you my lab fellows suggest me what would be the best way to approach in my situation.
> ...


You can try having the aims assessment. It's a bit pricey but worth a shot.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

wastedvampire said:


> I am happy to have found this thread, there's so few medical scientists going to australia. I am planning to sit in my medical scientist exam this September 2013. It has been 15years since medical technology school and reviewing has been very hard..
> 
> Anyone of you here have taken the exams, Any tips or points or questions you could remember from the exam is very much appreciated.
> 
> Kaye


The exam is fairly straight forward. Just make sure you have covered the material on the AIM exam syllabus and you will be OK. 

You can PM me for specific queries you may have.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

bmpeter said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I am living in USA. I have a BS in biology not Medical Laboratory but I have been working as a Medical Laboratory Scientist in US for more than 3 and half years now. I am certified by American Medical Technologist, the national certifying agency here. In us they do not necessarily have to have a degree in Laboratory Science to work as MLT or MLS, just BS degree in bio, chem or biochem and some training would suffice. Do you think I would have problems getting positive assesment from Australia?
> Immigration in US is a long long shot, it will take me 6-7 more years. So, although I like it, I am very excited with a possibility to permanently move to Australia. I have 7.5 IELTS. Can you my lab fellows suggest me what would be the best way to approach in my situation.
> ...


You will have to get through AIMS assessment first. Their website gives an indication of what they look for and what kind of qualification and experience is acceptable. It is important that you go through the guidelines so that you do not waste money in an application that will not succeed. Find the link to AIMS assessment guidelines below. Pay particular attention to the section that describes what an acceptable Science degree should consist of.

Hope this helps.

http://www.aims.org.au/documents/item/88


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

tenten said:


> You will have to get through AIMS assessment first. Their website gives an indication of what they look for and what kind of qualification and experience is acceptable. It is important that you go through the guidelines so that you do not waste money in an application that will not succeed. Find the link to AIMS assessment guidelines below. Pay particular attention to the section that describes what an acceptable Science degree should consist of.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for you reply.

I think I will give a shot. and see what they say. Since I have been working for almost 4 yrs, and been licensed as a Medical Technologist, I hope they at least give me a medical lab technician assessment. Canada is already waiting for me, but I prefer Australia.

Peter


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

All the best Peter.


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi fellow mates. Got assessed as Medical Laboratory Technician. Received the letter today.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Hi fellow mates. Got assessed as Medical Laboratory Technician. Received the letter today.


Hello Namesynny,

Congratulations! Please share your experience. What was your major? How many years of experience did you have? How long did it take? Was it smooth? I have applied for assessment. Its been 2 weeks now. I am anxiously waiting for the letter.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> Hello Namesynny,
> 
> Congratulations! Please share your experience. What was your major? How many years of experience did you have? How long did it take? Was it smooth? I have applied for assessment. Its been 2 weeks now. I am anxiously waiting for the letter.
> 
> ...



Hi peter,

The process was smooth. They received my documents on 9th may and posted my assessment on 23rd may. I had a 5 month experience at a diagnostic lab. After that since last 2 yrs i hav been working in a CRO. AIMS has recognized my B.Pharm and MSc stem cell an tissue engineering as equivalent to australian bachelor n masters. But they hav stated tht my experience of CRO is not of appropriate skill level. So recognizing my 5 month experience n masters they classify me as Medical technician.

All the best


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Hi peter,
> 
> The process was smooth. They received my documents on 9th may and posted my assessment on 23rd may. I had a 5 month experience at a diagnostic lab. After that since last 2 yrs i hav been working in a CRO. AIMS has recognized my B.Pharm and MSc stem cell an tissue engineering as equivalent to australian bachelor n masters. But they hav stated tht my experience of CRO is not of appropriate skill level. So recognizing my 5 month experience n masters they classify me as Medical technician.
> 
> All the best


WOW! thats so ecouraging. I have Bachlors and I have work experience in Medical Diagnostic lab. So I think that is very optimistic. I was so worried that I did not major in Medical Technology. 

Anyway keep in touch. How are IELTS and other preparation going on?
Peter


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Hi fellow mates. Got assessed as Medical Laboratory Technician. Received the letter today.


Hi Sunny!

Congrats on ur approval! I have been assessed as Medical Lab Technician and got the approval on the last week of May 13. I applied for the state nomination (ACT Canberra) in the first week of June, would like to know more from your experience! Have u had applied for the state nomination>? If so, could U share ur experience?!

Cheers!


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Congrats on ur approval! I have been assessed as Medical Lab Technician and got the approval on the last week of May 13. I applied for the state nomination (ACT Canberra) in the first week of June, would like to know more from your experience! Have u had applied for the state nomination>? If so, could U share ur experience?!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats darshamar!

Guys how long did it take for you guys to get assessed. I am still waiting on the verdict of my application. Application received by AIMS on May 15th, no letter yet. Hoping to get it this week. Anyways, guys please share experience. What visa type are you guys applying? I have 7.5 ielts but and about 4 yrs experience. Still not good enough for Visa 189. Thinking about state sponsor 190 or the RSMS which dont require point system.

DO you think, as I don't know anyone in Australia, ENS and RSMS would be easier to apply and get nominated? 
Please share

Thanks
Peter


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> WOW! thats so ecouraging. I have Bachlors and I have work experience in Medical Diagnostic lab. So I think that is very optimistic. I was so worried that I did not major in Medical Technology.
> 
> Anyway keep in touch. How are IELTS and other preparation going on?
> Peter


Without 7 Bands in IELTS u cant get assessed by AIMS. So done that already.


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Congrats on ur approval! I have been assessed as Medical Lab Technician and got the approval on the last week of May 13. I applied for the state nomination (ACT Canberra) in the first week of June, would like to know more from your experience! Have u had applied for the state nomination>? If so, could U share ur experience?!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi darshamar,

I also just applied for state nomination. waiting for a communication from thr side.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Hi darshamar,
> 
> I also just applied for state nomination. waiting for a communication from thr side.


Which state did you apply for nomination? I think all the states only nominate Medical Scientist. None of them nominate Medical Laboratory Technician. 

Please tell me if I am wrong. Anyone...

Thanks

Peter


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> Which state did you apply for nomination? I think all the states only nominate Medical Scientist. None of them nominate Medical Laboratory Technician.
> 
> Please tell me if I am wrong. Anyone...
> 
> ...


As of today ACT and SA nominate medical laboratory technician.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

namesunny said:


> As of today ACT and SA nominate medical laboratory technician.


I am not sure if you are a SA graduate, but SA only sponsor MLT if you are a SA graduate. 
Look at "special condition apply"- Go to details of what that means. Here is the copy paste but you can check yourslef.

*
6.2 Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are limited to applicants who are South Australian (SA) international graduates, who studied at a South Australian institution and have a positive Skills Assessment in their field of study in South Australia. If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.*

As far as ACT, my friends from Australia told me, its hard to get job as ACT is small, goverment run and hard to find jobs by immigrants. Please share if you have different information. 

Peter


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys.....A gud news : South Australia has removed medical technician from "Special Conditions Apply" category. 

Chkout its latest list.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Good news.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Hi guys.....A gud news : South Australia has removed medical technician from "Special Conditions Apply" category.
> 
> Chkout its latest list.


Looks like it. I saw it yesterday and lodged it. We will see how long it is gonna take. 

SA nomination says 3 weeks. Thats good but I am not in hurry. I have some work contract to fulfill if I am granted visa with this year. SO just for my knowledge:

1.How long do you have after you get your visa approved to land in Australia?
2. Can we come back to our place/home country(in my case my work in USA) and finish my obligation of contract?
In other words, how long do we have to stay in Australia after landing? 

Thanks for responding everyone in advance. 

Peter


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

bmpeter said:


> Looks like it. I saw it yesterday and lodged it. We will see how long it is gonna take.
> 
> SA nomination says 3 weeks. Thats good but I am not in hurry. I have some work contract to fulfill if I am granted visa with this year. SO just for my knowledge:
> 
> ...


1. You will have upto 12months from the date of your medicals or police clearance (whichever was done earlier) to enter Australia.

2. Yes, 189 and 190 ordinarily allow multiple entries to and from Australia for the duration of the visa. In essence, once you visa is granted, you can just visit Australia for a day - to validate the visa and fly out the next day.

However you will also have to be mindful of meeting requirement for a RRV or citizenship if you intend to continue living in Australia after the initial 5 yrs. There is a residency requirement - a specified time that you must have been in Australia for you to get citizenship or RRV. It is must less stringent for RRV.

Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

@Tenten, congrats on your grant, though belated. Am still waiting for mine, just signed and sent in Form 815 - Health Undertaking two weeks back. My CO said my visa is still in processing, that she will get back to me when all the requirements are met.

I wrote her again, three days ago requesting to know the requirement(s) still pending but she has not replied me yet.

Have you moved yet? Or, when do you have in mind? Thanks


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

I applied for SA nomination, just took 10 days and got nominated and invited to apply for visa the same day. I didn't expect it to happen that fast. So people in here, advise me.

How and when do I send the supporting documents?
when is Medical and police report done?

Please share details. 

Peter


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

akanawu said:


> I wrote her again, three days ago requesting to know the requirement(s) still pending but she has not replied me yet.


Another person replied me and this is what I got:



> I am responding on behalf of your case officer LM who is out of the office this week.
> 
> No further documents are required at this stage, your application is being assessed and currently undergoing routine checks. Your case officer will finalise your application when all the checks are completed.


Does anyone know exactly what this means??


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

akanawu said:


> Another person replied me and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what this means??


Yes, I believe that means " NO further documents needed". Rest assured and be patient. I know from Canadian immigration experience- sometimes they ask for some documents as a routine (for everyone) and later realizes that they may not need them. 

So I strongly think, you are closer to it.

Peter


----------



## simm (Aug 1, 2013)

hi,

Read all the post in this thread and looking for guidance and advice on emigrating to Australia to work as a Medcal laboratory scientist (MLS)

1) i need to have a score of 7 or higher in IELTS. before i can start any application. As English is my first language, born and studied in the UK; hopefully this shouldn't be a problem

2) applying to the Australian institute of medical scientist (AIMS) for qualification assessment. I have a Bsc in Microbiology but went back to university to study modules relating to biomedical science so i have studied cell pathology, haematology/transfusion science and human anatomy/physiology. I have two transcripts for both courses.

I'm confused about what AIMS wants in their criteria. they want full credits in: 
 Human Anatomy
 Human Physiology
 Chemistry
 Biochemistry
 Immunology
 General Microbiology
 General Pathology
 Human Molecular Biology

do i have have to study them all to be eligible? also they want transcripts of the modules I have done but i believe the module titles don't give enough information on what I've actually studied; can you send them a module descriptions/proformas?

in total how many peices of document needs to be signed by a Australian consulate?

3) currently working in a medical microbiology laboratory for 2.5 years and have a fair amount of experiance in this field but prior to this i've worked in food and pharmaceutical microbiology in total, 6 years of work experiance.

4) after the assessment I will most likely have to do their exam. with abit of revision i should be ok. i've missed the deadline for september exam and have to wait for the march intake.

5) i find this part the most confusing. If i pass, will the AIMS qualify me for a visa? or will i have to look for a job first or get a state to sponsor my visa application?

6) how frequent are the jobs as i would like to work in a city and nowhere to rural, east Australia prefabably


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Got ACT State Nomination today


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

simm said:


> hi,
> 
> Read all the post in this thread and looking for guidance and advice on emigrating to Australia to work as a Medcal laboratory scientist (MLS)
> 
> ...


OKAY! this forum is great. It helped me a lot so far. Here is short cut answers to your questions.

1. Yes, I don't think as a UK citizen you will not need IELTS, if you do you need 7.0 overall for AIMS assessment, and 7.0 in each of four section for to claim 10 points. State requirement for IELTS may vary from 6.0 -7.0.

2. Just send in you documents,transcripts, don't worry much. They will do indivicual assessment regardless of what the wesbite says. Almost always you will be assessed as MEdical Technican instead of Medical Scientist.You can then take exam to upgrade to be Medical Scientist of apply as Medical Lab technician.

3. Expereince is good, send them employment verification letter from the company letter head.

4. True that but you can apply as Med. technician too. ACT and SA sponsor those occupation. Remember you cant apply visa 189 though, as Technician is not listed there, but you can apply for state sponsor visa 190.

5. Steps- apply for AIMS assessment> pass> apply for state sponsor> state invite you to apply for visa> apply for visa> Immigration grant you visa> go to AUSTRAlia.

6. NOt sure, as I am not there yet, but looks like lab jobs are in damand. 

Hope that helps


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Got ACT State Nomination today


I applied to South Australia. State nomination was free, got approved in two weeks, got invited too. Just waiting for all my document to get ready and apply for visa. 

Peter


----------



## simm (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Peter for clarifying the situation.

1) there are migration agencies out there, should one use them at all?

2) all the documents i need to provide, degree, transcripts can only be signed by a Australian consulate member; this is correct?


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

simm said:


> Thanks Peter for clarifying the situation.
> 
> 1) there are migration agencies out there, should one use them at all?
> 
> 2) all the documents i need to provide, degree, transcripts can only be signed by a Australian consulate member; this is correct?




Welcome!

1. No, unless you have many complicated issues, you don't have to use one. Australian immigration is easy and pretty straight forward.

2. You can use notary public or the Australian consular office. In UK banks, Post office etc should have notary public. 


Good Luck


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks mates, I got my grant yesterday!!


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

akanawu said:


> Thanks mates, I got my grant yesterday!!


Many congratulations! where you heading?

Peter


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

bmpeter said:


> Many congratulations! where you heading?
> 
> Peter


Melbourne, Sydney or Perth, in that order.


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> I applied to South Australia. State nomination was free, got approved in two weeks, got invited too. Just waiting for all my document to get ready and apply for visa.
> 
> Peter



Submitted My application for 190 visa. PCC n Meds could be done after lodging the visa. U get the CO alloted from the date of lodgement. Uploading of documents cud b done at a later stage. I m still uploading certain documents.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Australia Bound..Medicals etc*



tenten said:


> Still looking for any people on the forum whose nominated professions are either Medical Laboratory Scientist (234611) or Medical Laboratory Technician (311213).
> 
> Please share your experiences with AIMS Assessments, exams and state sponsorships.


Hi tenten. Congrats on your Visa and move to Aus. I just wanted to find out a couple of things from you since I am in the boat of applying for the same Visa. Where were your medicals conducted and how much did it cost you? I assume you got a skilled Visa. If so was the case officer difficult in terms of requirements? My main concern is documents for work experience. What did you submit to substantiate your work experience with DIAC and did they ask for additional documents and or verify? Thank you in advance and I apologize for too many questions.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,
I am new here and my question is related with medical lab scientist immigration to australia. first can a person immigrated on visa 190 be eligible to directly apply for a job in australia for med lab scientist without any licensing or registration there? Secondly, what sort of books or book be read for preparation for assessment exam of AIMS for med lab scientist?


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

mmsmallick said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and my question is related with medical lab scientist immigration to australia. first can a person immigrated on visa 190 be eligible to directly apply for a job in australia for med lab scientist without any licensing or registration there? Secondly, what sort of books or book be read for preparation for assessment exam of AIMS for med lab scientist?



Yes no lisence or registration needed as far as I know. 
And you can read any book. Lab tech is same everywhere


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for your reply, still if you can give the name of any specific book that I can use to prepare. Secondly, are you doing a job in australia as medical lab technician and how hard is there to find the job?


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

mmsmallick said:


> Thank you for your reply, still if you can give the name of any specific book that I can use to prepare. Secondly, are you doing a job in australia as medical lab technician and how hard is there to find the job?


I am still in USA. Going there next year. For book you can read any general Med technology book.

Peter


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

bmpeter said:


> I am still in USA. Going there next year. For book you can read any general Med technology book.
> 
> Peter


Thank you for your reply,

My bachelor in Microbiology and Maters in Biomedical Laboratory sceinces from UK. I would appreciate if you could mention some names of books that are good for preperation for exam! What about Medical laboratory Sceince review by Robert R. Harr?

Muddasir


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

mmsmallick said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> My bachelor in Microbiology and Maters in Biomedical Laboratory sceinces from UK. I would appreciate if you could mention some names of books that are good for preperation for exam! What about Medical laboratory Sceince review by Robert R. Harr?
> 
> Muddasir


Sorry but late reply, didnt get notification. Yes Harr book is great.
I used these books

REVIEW
Harr, R.R. (2006). Clinical Laboratory Science Review (3rd ed.). Philadelphia: F.A. Davis.
ISBN: 978-0803613737
Hubbard, J.D. (2009). A Concise Review of Clinical Laboratory Science (2nd ed.).
Lippincott Williams & Wilkins. ISBN: 978-0781782029
Jarreau, P. (2011). Clinical Laboratory Science Review: A Bottom Line Approach. (4th ed.)
Louisiana State University Health Sciences Center (LSUHSC) Foundation.
ISBN: 978-0967043425
10

McPherson, R.A., & Pincus, M.R. (Eds.). (2011). Henry=s Clinical Diagnosis and Management by
Laboratory Methods (22nd ed.). Philadelphia: Saunders Elsevier. ISBN: 978-1437709742
Wu, A. (2006). Tietz Clinical Guide


Mostly Harr book and my review notes from School


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys how long did it take any of you with 60 points to get an invite? The waiting is killing me.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

SHIC said:


> Guys how long did it take any of you with 60 points to get an invite? The waiting is killing me.


Points does not matter once you qualify. As there aren't many with higher points.
A month or so. 

Peter


----------



## JJ90 (Apr 3, 2014)

*compulsory units*

Hi Guys
I have finished bachelor in biomedical sciences from delhi univeristy. Also i Have completed Masters majroing in molecular biolgy techniques from curtin university.
for the skill assessment molecular laboratory scientist stage 1 where aims analyses our degree units, the only unit i lack is anatomy from entire range of compulsory units. although I have finished human physiology and pathology at an extensive level, which obviously included anatomy lessons.
I wonder if anyone has faced this problem or could suggest me if i am still eligible for skill assessment of medical laboratory scientist. 234611.
Would appreciate any help :help:
Thanks
Jay


----------



## nsindhu (Feb 17, 2015)

how are the job opportunities for MLS in south australia. Any reply will be helpful


----------



## nsindhu (Feb 17, 2015)

*MLS in SA*

where are you working at the moment. I am a registered MLS having a hard time getting employment in SA. Can any MLS share his or her CV with me (moderated) I am on visa 489


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

I am also looking for work. I have sent out loads of applications but no luck. I have no idea what they want. I would also be happy to hear from people who have got jobs already. What is the secret?


----------



## nsindhu (Feb 17, 2015)

SHIC said:


> I am also looking for work. I have sent out loads of applications but no luck. I have no idea what they want. I would also be happy to hear from people who have got jobs already. What is the secret?


where are you SHIC?


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

I am based in QLD for now but I am applying all over.


----------



## nsindhu (Feb 17, 2015)

SHIC said:


> I am based in QLD for now but I am applying all over.


any luck yet?


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hello,
I am new in this forum
and very happy to find this thread
Please can any one help me by a source for MLS exam
I supposed to take next September exam

And if any one who already passed the exam can share his experience

@tenten


----------



## deeps.vaishu (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I need some clarification. Hope, this is the best place to get it clarified.

My husband is shortly to receive his PR and I'm a dependent applicant.

I graduated in B.Sc. (Medical Laboratory Technology) from Christian Medical College and Hospital, Vellore, India. Following which, I had worked in the Blood Bank of Christian Medical College and Hospital, Vellore, India for 3 years from 2006-2009. Then I started to pursue my post-graduation in M.Sc Bio-medical Genetics from 2010-2012. 

After 2012, I got married and wasn't able to get back to work. Now that, as we are planning to migrate, I'm planning to pursue something relevant to what I was already working.

In connection to this, I would appreciate all your valuable feedback.

Firstly, I'm planning to travel in February. In the meantime, I'm planning to take up some observer ship course in India to bridge the gap. Would you recommend this or do you have any other best suggestions?

Secondly, should I be registered or associated or hold any license with any of the Australian medical organization to legally pursue a job as MLS in Australia?

Finally, how are openings for MLS in Australia?

Thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you eagerly.

Thanks,
Deepa Mani


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I need some clarification. Hope, this is the best place to get it clarified.
> 
> My husband is shortly to receive his PR and I'm a dependent applicant.
> ...


----------



## sherifat (Sep 2, 2014)

*AIMS Exam*



ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello,
> I am new in this forum
> and very happy to find this thread
> Please can any one help me by a source for MLS exam
> ...


Hi.. Check below.. I got it from this forum. Hope useful
Chem 
External QC and purpose
Acromegaly
Tests for coeliac disease
Anion gap calculation
Causes of increased potassium preanalytical
Causes of hypercalcemia
Steps or studies taken before a new assay is introduced in the lab - 4 freaking points 
Interpretation of swear electrolytes

Hema
Types of hemolytic anemia
Interpretation of indices
Schillings test
Retticulocyte ct and purpose
Erroneous CBC result from analyzer
Conditions seen with burr cells stomatocyte elliptocyte target cells

Micro
Dermatophytes
Hemolysis of bacteria
Color of colony in different media
Causative agents of diseases
Betalactamase meaning and purpose inbacterioa
Mic
Temperature requirements of bacteria

Histopath
Types of connective tissues and epithelial tissues
Stain for myelin melanin iron glycogen
Pas stains
Other cytological stain
Fixatives
Giemsa stain coomponents

Bb 
Storage temp of red cells
Selection of donor blood for cross matching - given yung census ng blood na pagpipilian
Factors affecting at ab reaction
Labeling of sample for crossmatch
Explain kung piano magkakaroon ng offspring na o hung parents na a
Computer crossmatch



Steps or studies taken before a new assay is introduced in the lab? 

Also in BT, list 4 factors of Ag-Ab reactions?


----------



## eldhopaul (Aug 19, 2015)

*Regarding work experience*

Dear friends,
After my graduation, i have done one year internship in the same institute, that was paid internship. Will they consider this as work experience? I have another 2 year work experience in the same field. Thank you for any comments.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Who do you mean? You don't need work experience to apply for the visa. If you can get your 60 points from your degree+English+age and anything else you should be fine. At least that is how it was when I applied.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi nsindhu..I just realized that you asked me a question in March. Sorry I didn't see it. I did finally get a job. I got it in March actually, after about 2 months of searching all over.


----------



## dakinbo (Feb 29, 2016)

akanawu said:


> My points is 60 so 190 may be my best bet now. I did the AIMS exams on 8 March 2012 @Accra, Ghana and it took roughly 8weeks before the result got to me. But the later itself was dated 24th April 2012.
> 
> I wish you the best in your exams, have confidence in yourself and the rest will be history.
> 
> Nane the four basic types of tissue found in the human body???


Hello A,

I am also a Medical Laboratory Scientist looking to migrate to Germany to join my wife. I will like to know any information that would be helpful to my securing a good job in clinical practice over there. Kindly respond to me so I could know where to go from here.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Medical Labotary Technician*

Hello,

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for occup. code 2613xx in 189 category and I would like to claim my partner/spouse points to reach min. 65.
Please let me know the procedure for that.

Following is her educational bakcground
2012 - 2015 B.Sc. Medical Lab Technology (Lateral Entry) (Distance Education)
2005 – 2008 Diploma in Medical Lab Technology
2003 – 2004 10 + 2 (Medical)

Professional Background
Since 2009 - Today.

1. Is her profile eligible for assessment from AIMS or any other organisation? If Yes, what docs are required?
2. I know she would also have to appear for Englisg test too, but what is the minimum requirement for IELTS/PTE?
3. How many years of her job experience is considerable?
4. What is the fees for assessment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## med_lab_scientist (Sep 26, 2016)

Good day everyone, please i need help as am in a dilemma , i am about to send my documents to my accessing body ( AIMS- AUSTRALIAN INSTITUTE OF MEDICAL SCIENTIST) as i am a medical lab scientist by profession. but one of the documents required is a *reference letter* from my company to back up my employment/work experience claim. now my problem is i don't want my company to know of my immigration plans, so getting this letter means i have to tell the management which i rather not. pleaseee any advice on how to cross this bridge would be highly appreciated.. thanks


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

med_lab_scientist said:


> Good day everyone, please i need help as am in a dilemma , i am about to send my documents to my accessing body ( AIMS- AUSTRALIAN INSTITUTE OF MEDICAL SCIENTIST) as i am a medical lab scientist by profession. but one of the documents required is a *reference letter* from my company to back up my employment/work experience claim. now my problem is i don't want my company to know of my immigration plans, so getting this letter means i have to tell the management which i rather not. pleaseee any advice on how to cross this bridge would be highly appreciated.. thanks


Use statutory declaration. You can use your immediate boss to write a reference for you as a statutory declaration.


----------



## med_lab_scientist (Sep 26, 2016)

oknee said:


> Use statutory declaration. You can use your immediate boss to write a reference for you as a statutory declaration.


 OKAY THANKS . i thought the statutory declaration was a document like an affidavit i have to swear in court. can you help with a sample or what it looks like ?


----------



## med_lab_scientist (Sep 26, 2016)

i just got my pte test result,
listening 71
reading 64
writing 75
over all score 66
DOES THIS MEET THE REQUIRED SCORE FOR AIMS? 
i checked their website and found 65 . is it 65 over all score or 65 for each listening, reading , writing ?? 
i need to know if i will have to write the exam again?
thanks


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

med_lab_scientist said:


> i just got my pte test result,
> listening 71
> reading 64
> writing 75
> ...


You can use It for the assessment but for you to have point for English, you have to retake it. You need at least 65 to get 10 points.


----------



## med_lab_scientist (Sep 26, 2016)

thank u so much @oknee . that means i can do the assessment while i rewrite the exam.


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

med_lab_scientist said:


> thank u so much @oknee . that means i can do the assessment while i rewrite the exam.


Yes


----------



## med_lab_scientist (Sep 26, 2016)

ok thanks so much what a relief . can i please contact you privately i need help on getting my statutory job employment declaration . is there a standard format for writing it?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

med_lab_scientist said:


> ok thanks so much what a relief . can i please contact you privately i need help on getting my statutory job employment declaration . is there a standard format for writing it?


I really don't know much about statutory declaration. I believe it is the normal sworn affidavit. Do more research with google.


----------



## med_lab_scientist (Sep 26, 2016)

Good day everyone. please does anyone know how much is visa fee for PR single applicant ? thanks


----------



## Alexandrushka (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello forumlings! Can you please share the details of confirming your work experience for AIMS? 
1) what documents did you provide? (contracts, cover letters, pay slips, taxes or anything else?)
2) have anyone claimed volunteer experience and was it accepted?
3) have anyone tried to confirm full-time laboratory work experience which was gained during studying in the university?

The point is that I have been a full-time student and a full-time laboratory scientist at the same time for two years, and part of this time was not paid work (the volunteer contract). How do you think, I can claim such a work experience, or I obligatorily have to work another two years after graduation?
I have written to AIMS' managers about the during-studying work, but have not received clear answer unfortunately.
So any experience or knowledge are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alexandrushka (Oct 23, 2016)

Alexandrushka said:


> Hello forumlings! Can you please share the details of confirming your work experience for AIMS?
> 1) what documents did you provide? (contracts, cover letters, pay slips, taxes or anything else?)
> 2) have anyone claimed volunteer experience and was it accepted?
> 3) have anyone tried to confirm full-time laboratory work experience which was gained during studying in the university?
> ...


Anyone, please answer, any information is really useful, especially about necessary documents ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Alexandrushka said:


> Anyone, please answer, any information is really useful, especially about necessary documents ...


Probably not useful now since it has been a year or so but here is my experience:
bachelor in biotechnology in China
Medical degree in China
PhD in medical research in Australia (all lab based)
currently working in WA as research assistant (mostly lab based)
I was intending to get accredited as Medical Laboratory Scientist however AIMS only gave me as Technician. the reason is that I don't have experience in the "Diagnostic Lab" regardless of the fact that I have been studying/working in the research lab for 4 years.
Hope that helps.

But I am so happy to see so many ppl are also ding medical laboratory category


----------



## Omega3 (Mar 13, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Probably not useful now since it has been a year or so but here is my experience:
> bachelor in biotechnology in China
> Medical degree in China
> PhD in medical research in Australia (all lab based)
> ...


Hi JennyWang, I'm a PhD student from UNSW and also come from China. I would also like to apply for the skill assessment of Medical Laboratory scientist/technician and in similar situation with you. I'm really appreciate if you can give me some details about the process of applying. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thank you so much.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Hello friends

I have Bachelors and Masters in Biochem with 2 years+ experience in stem cell lab. Whats my chance of being assessed as a technician?

In addition, I realize only NT is sponsoring this occupation presently thereby creating a slim chance, is there any hope other states will be nominating it come July?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Sucess said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have Bachelors and Masters in Biochem with 2 years+ experience in stem cell lab. Whats my chance of being assessed as a technician?
> 
> In addition, I realize only NT is sponsoring this occupation presently thereby creating a slim chance, is there any hope other states will be nominating it come July?


Hi Sucess

According to my experience, AIMS will give you a technician (311213) however there is also another opportunity in NSW state sponsorship stream 2. please see my signature. you could try apply for both. I can't do NT as I am currently onshore in WA.

Cheers,
Jenny


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Omega3 said:


> Hi JennyWang, I'm a PhD student from UNSW and also come from China. I would also like to apply for the skill assessment of Medical Laboratory scientist/technician and in similar situation with you. I'm really appreciate if you can give me some details about the process of applying. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> Thank you so much.


Hi Omega3,

Finally found a Chinese friend also doing lab research!!

Unfortunately the current options for medical researchers are not many! 

From my experience, AIMS is quite strict and confine the scientist within the "Diagnostic Laboratory" (检验科室) realm if you know what I mean. Something like "Pathwest" (I don;t know the name in Sydney). Therefore, people like us, despite the fact that we have extensive experience in research lab or so, they still qualify us as "Technician".

You could also have a try. The procedure of application is listed on their website. you need all files translated and certified and two extra copies are needed. Let me know if you have any specific questions.

Cheers,
Jenny


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Sucess
> 
> According to my experience, AIMS will give you a technician (311213) however there is also another opportunity in NSW state sponsorship stream 2. please see my signature. you could try apply for both. I can't do NT as I am currently onshore in WA.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the prompt response, could you send me a link to the stream 2 as well.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Sucess said:


> Thank you very much for the prompt response, could you send me a link to the stream 2 as well.


Please find the following website for checking your eligibility https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

you can also browse this forum as there are many threads talking about the NSW sponsorship.

cheers,


----------



## Omega3 (Mar 13, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Omega3,
> 
> Finally found a Chinese friend also doing lab research!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny,

Thanks for the information  I've got a few questions regarding the criteria from their website.

My major concern is that if they would consider my Bachelor and Master degrees in China as "acceptable degrees" because I have Bachelor in Medical Diagnosis, and Master in Pathogen Biology, both are Medical degrees. I've noticed that they need "science degree" (or pharmacy and biotechnology) to be eligible for the exam, despite that I had all the units accredited from the list.

In short, a few questions below:

- Do I hold (an) eligible degree(s) regarding the statement I mentioned above, to be considered for the exam, no matter as a Medical Laboratory Scientist or a Technician?

- I'm currently doing PhD in Microbiology and Immunology. My main duties including characterisation of pathogenic bacteria and epidemiology of infectious diseases. Would this be considered as working experiences (I'm holding a scholarship)?

- I heard from some people said that some of the Units in China (especially Medical ones) will not be considered here. Do you have similar experience of this?

Thank you very much for your help! Really appreciate that!

Cheers,
Omega3


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Omega3 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thanks for the information  I've got a few questions regarding the criteria from their website.
> 
> ...


Hi Omega3,

I would like to share my experience with AIMS. Basically I have a biotech bachelor, postgraduate MD (clinical medicine), and a PhD in stem cells research. My Bsc and MD covered all the units required from AIMS and they accredited my qualification with no problem. the only issue is that I have not worked in any diagnostic lab before and my current job is still in a research lab. therefore they only granted me as a technician. I don't even need to sit the exam.

It looks like you also had all the units accredited from the list. I don't think there should be any problem to assess your qualification. you need not to worry about that.

In terms of work experience, it is a little bit tricky. I also tried to use my PhD as a "relevant work experience" however it does not work due to the reason I listed above. let's say, if your PhD is conducted under a diagnostic lab, maybe it will work? If not, I suggest you can still have a try. Let your supervisor write a brief description of what you do during your PhD and make it more practical to the field of diagnostic medicine.

All the best!

cheers,


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Please find the following website for checking your eligibility https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
> 
> you can also browse this forum as there are many threads talking about the NSW sponsorship.
> 
> cheers,


Thanks alot bro. I will give it a shot with 60 point.


----------



## Omega3 (Mar 13, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Omega3,
> 
> I would like to share my experience with AIMS. Basically I have a biotech bachelor, postgraduate MD (clinical medicine), and a PhD in stem cells research. My Bsc and MD covered all the units required from AIMS and they accredited my qualification with no problem. the only issue is that I have not worked in any diagnostic lab before and my current job is still in a research lab. therefore they only granted me as a technician. I don't even need to sit the exam.
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny,

Thank you so much! One more question - would you recommend looking for an agent to help me with these or would you recommend doing this all by myself?

Cheers,
Omega


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Omega3 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thank you so much! One more question - would you recommend looking for an agent to help me with these or would you recommend doing this all by myself?
> 
> ...


Just my opinion ---So far I have done everything myself (EOI submitted) with consultations with an agent called Delta Migration twice. In terms of AIMS application you can do it yourself as I don't think any agent knows the procedures that well. All requirements are listed in their website clearly. 

In my plan, I will probably involve an agent at the last stage of visa lodgement if I have anything in doubt.

Good luck!


----------



## josmith (Mar 23, 2018)

hi jenny wang 
my name is jo i created this facebook AIMS group so we can share experience and ask questions regarding the AIMS examination and the the whole process 
i will appreciated if you join and maybe share some of your experience
thank you 

the name of the group :

AIMS Professional Examination 2018


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello guys,

I am asking this question on behalf of a friend

His Profile
Education: *MBBS and MD(Biochemistry)*, both from India
Experience:* 6 years*, Teaching & Research in Medical College, In-Charge Biochemistry Lab attached to Hospital.

1 . Does he qualify *for Medical Laboratory Scientist (ANZSCO 311216)*. If yes, how many years of experience will be deduct to give the positive assessment?
2. What are* current Visa invite trends in ANZSCO 311216*, since it is not pro-rata, would at 60 points, he will give invite in a month or so after EoI.

Thanks in advance



.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry the code is *Medical Laboratory Scientist ANZSCO 234611*, found out on the website of Australian Institute of Medical Scientists, how to go about the assessment. Medical Laboratory Scientist

However, I still can't get any detail on current trends on points requirement for ANZSCO 234611.* If it not pro-rata, so 60 points suffice?*





AsterixArmorica said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am asking this question on behalf of a friend
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Sorry the code is *Medical Laboratory Scientist ANZSCO 234611*, found out on the website of Australian Institute of Medical Scientists, how to go about the assessment. Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 
> However, I still can't get any detail on current trends on points requirement for ANZSCO 234611.* If it not pro-rata, so 60 points suffice?*


Hi,

Yes It belongs to the other non-pro rata jobs. However, is 60 points enough? I do not think so.

you can have a look at the latest iscah 189 prediction. Home - Iscah

Cheers,


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks JennyWang

So, it's 70+ for even for non pro-rata to get an invite.




JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes It belongs to the other non-pro rata jobs. However, is 60 points enough? I do not think so.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Omega3 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thank you so much! One more question - would you recommend looking for an agent to help me with these or would you recommend doing this all by myself?
> 
> ...


Hi Omega,

How did you go with the assessment?

Cheers,


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Lab Technician*

Hi All,

I am posting this message for my wife.
She is a laboratory technician in India and having 7+ years of experience. We have moved to Sydney and she is looking for the job in the same field. Is there any lead in this group that will help out?

For job opportunities, Do she need to assess the education and work OR enroll for a certificate course?

Also, which organization do the assessment for the overseas education and work experience in this field? and what are the charges for that?

Is it https://internationaleducation.gov.au/Pages/default.aspx or somewhere else?

Thanks


----------



## Dorsa (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi everybody?

Does anybody know about AIMS professional exam, reference and sample questions?

Thanks


----------



## Dorsa (Dec 17, 2018)

tenten said:


> wastedvampire said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to have found this thread, there's so few medical scientists going to australia. I am planning to sit in my medical scientist exam this September 2013. It has been 15years since medical technology school and reviewing has been very hard..
> ...




Could you please help me about references and sample questions?

Thanks


----------



## Dorsa (Dec 17, 2018)

akanawu said:


> I am Medical Laboratory Scientist 234611 from Nigeria looking to migrate to Australia. Successfully did my AIMS professional assessment in March 2012, currently waiting for an invite from skillselect to apply for either 189/190 (have applied for WA SS)


Hello dear,

Could you please share your experience with us about AIMS professional exam?

Which materials and sample questions did you study?

Thanks 🙏


----------



## loviraldna (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey Guys, i am new here. Currently, i am working in Australia on 457 visa. I was nominated for ANZSCO 234611 and received it last year. Now, i want to apply for PR using 189 independent point-based system. I am a postdoctoral scientist with BSc in Biochemistry and Cell Biology and MSc in Molecular biology in Europe and US.
My specific question is: Is the exam mandatory for skill assessment via AIMS? Can't i just get a skill assessment letter for 800 dollar?. If they find me suitable, what's the point of taking exam?

thanks in advance guys.


----------



## loviraldna (Dec 31, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Probably not useful now since it has been a year or so but here is my experience:
> bachelor in biotechnology in China
> Medical degree in China
> PhD in medical research in Australia (all lab based)
> ...


Hi jenny, does it mean one can simply request for skill assessment and it's not necessary to request for exam at the same time? thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

loviraldna said:


> Hi jenny, does it mean one can simply request for skill assessment and it's not necessary to request for exam at the same time? thanks


Yes that is true. According to their policy, It does not necessarily mean you have to go through exam. But I presume it is almost mandatory (given that you are internationally graduated). 

You mentioned that you are on 457 but at the time of applying for 457 you did not go through skill assessment?? just asking.

Cheers,


----------



## loviraldna (Dec 31, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Yes that is true. According to their policy, It does not necessarily mean you have to go through exam. But I presume it is almost mandatory (given that you are internationally graduated).
> 
> You mentioned that you are on 457 but at the time of applying for 457 you did not go through skill assessment?? just asking.
> 
> Cheers,


Nope it was not required. Apparently, 457 doesnt require skill assessment.


----------



## Lisfenek (Feb 3, 2019)

loviraldna said:


> JennyWang said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is true. According to their policy, It does not necessarily mean you have to go through exam. But I presume it is almost mandatory (given that you are internationally graduated).
> ...


Hi everyone! 
I'm new here and have some questions about AIMS' assessment. Is it possible to get "suitable" without exam? I mean for immigration purpose not for future work.


----------



## Marx123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hii.. I saw your contributions in this forum. Appreciated. 

I just received my AIMS assessment letter and it is mentioned that AIMS assessed me as Medical Laboratory Technician (anzsco 311213). But no where it is mentioned about exam or eligibility to sit for exam. I am totally confused and emailed AIMS.But Its been a week, no reply. It will be a great help if you clarify my following doubts.

1. Do I have to write exam? 
2. Can I proceed with PR or visa application by considering this as a positive assessment (without exam).
3. What is the possibility of getting PR or Visa with this assessment. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lisfenek (Feb 3, 2019)

Marx123 said:


> Hii.. I saw your contributions in this forum. Appreciated.
> 
> I just received my AIMS assessment letter and it is mentioned that AIMS assessed me as Medical Laboratory Technician (anzsco 311213). But no where it is mentioned about exam or eligibility to sit for exam. I am totally confused and emailed AIMS.But Its been a week, no reply. It will be a great help if you clarify my following doubts.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
As I understand info from their site Technician no needs sit for exam at all. Now you can apply for visa with your qualification "Technician". It is possible for different visas but not for 189.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Marx123 said:


> Hii.. I saw your contributions in this forum. Appreciated.
> 
> I just received my AIMS assessment letter and it is mentioned that AIMS assessed me as Medical Laboratory Technician (anzsco 311213). But no where it is mentioned about exam or eligibility to sit for exam. I am totally confused and emailed AIMS.But Its been a week, no reply. It will be a great help if you clarify my following doubts.
> 
> ...


AIMS assessed you as MLT but did not find your application suitable to be assessed as MLS. Likely reason can be lack of required courses/subjects in your education and/or lack of experience.

You have to write exam in order to become MLS, but first, you must get invitation to sit exam from AIMS. They will surely respond to your query. In the mean time, read eligibility criteria for MLS on AIMS website very carefully and see if your education/experience meets minimum requirements.

MLT profession is not on their shortage list, therefore, you can not submit EOI for PR based on this.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Marx123 said:


> Hii.. I saw your contributions in this forum. Appreciated.
> 
> I just received my AIMS assessment letter and it is mentioned that AIMS assessed me as Medical Laboratory Technician (anzsco 311213). But no where it is mentioned about exam or eligibility to sit for exam. I am totally confused and emailed AIMS.But Its been a week, no reply. It will be a great help if you clarify my following doubts.
> 
> ...


Hi Marx,

It is clear that you have been assessed as a MLT instead of MLS therefore you DO NOT need to sit the exam at all. I reckon in their letter they clearly stated why you have not been assess as a MLS.

This means you could not go through 189 yet because MLT is not on the list.

Hope this makes sense.

Cheers,


----------



## Marx123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for all your reply


----------



## Marx123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks a lot to Jennywang, maaqamar and lisfenek.

Since AIMS assessed me as MLT and I can't move with 189 as per your comments, What is the best thing that I can do to get Visa to work as a laboratory professional. 

I hold a bachelor and master degree in biochemistry with an associate degree in MLS. I have 10 years of experience in the field of clinical laboratory (Tertiary hospital experience).

Thank you.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Marx123 said:


> Thanks a lot to Jennywang, maaqamar and lisfenek.
> 
> Since AIMS assessed me as MLT and I can't move with 189 as per your comments, What is the best thing that I can do to get Visa to work as a laboratory professional.
> 
> ...


What does your letter say why they couldn't qualify you as MLS?
Because in my case, my letter specifically claimed the reasons.

cheers,


----------



## Marx123 (Jun 12, 2019)

DearJenny. 

Can you please provide your email ID. So that I can share you my assessment letter. 

In my assessment letter, they didn't mention a specific reason.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Marx123 said:


> DearJenny.
> 
> Can you please provide your email ID. So that I can share you my assessment letter.
> 
> In my assessment letter, they didn't mention a specific reason.


Please send me a private message.
cheers,


----------

